
Toilet paper orientation - soyelmango
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation
======
jarin
I love the caption on the second image: "The improper under orientation".

I remember a crazy discussion a few years ago on the Something Awful Forums
about wiping direction preference, which turned into a flamewar on the merits
of wiping sitting up vs. wiping standing up or half-standing.

I had no idea people wiped standing up.

------
soyelmango
Personally I'm an 'over' for functional and aesthetic reasons. I could never
understand why some would be 'under's - but then again, I don't have
pets/children, nor a mobile home.

~~~
coderdude
As interesting as toilet paper orientation is to a community of programmers
and entrepreneurs I don't appreciate your looking down on others. I know
people who live in mobile homes and I don't like to see those people being
looked down on for where they live (of all the things you could pick on a
person for). In fact, I can't stand it.

It's bad enough what they go through from people who think they're better than
they are (hint: you're not any better because your parents raised you in
something more socially acceptable). It's clear that you don't know what it's
like for them, but if you did you wouldn't make comments like that. If every
day you heard people driving by yelling things like "trailer trash" at you
then you might understand what I'm saying. Spread your subtle hate elsewhere.

Sorry to others for this long rant about a small, unconscionable remark.
Condescension is a personal pet peeve.

~~~
soyelmango
Hey, no need to apologize for your rant - you have the right to free speech.

I must ask though what gives you the impression that I'm looking down on
others. When I wrote _"...I don't have pets/children, nor a mobile home"_ ,
that was merely a statement of fact. Read the article ( this bit:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation#Argume...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation#Arguments)
) and you'll see why I said what I said, with no malice nor condescension
intended.

~~~
coderdude
I took your remark as a statement that follows this frame: "I never understood
why some people do [something I think is in poor taste], but then again I'm
not [some class of people]."

From the Wikipedia article: Under in a recreational vehicle may reduce
unrolling during driving.

Unless you confuse mobile homes with recreational vehicles, I doubt that this
is what you intended.

------
Emore
This article is probably a good example for when '[Citation needed]' is taken
a bit too seriously. 119 references!

~~~
ErrantX
It's probably a magnet for people wanting to delete it :) It's a shoddy
article really and needs serious work.. I guess the cites are intended to make
up for that.

------
aquarin
Hum, I thought I was the only one that have this problem with orientation.

------
utops
I'm glad this vital issue has finally been raised in this community. I've been
writing a checklist of issues to double-check before I launch my startup and
almost overlooked this.

~~~
soyelmango
It's certainly not a vital issue, but I'd say it's at least an interesting
issue. I say that because it's one of those things that people take for
granted. It's useful and interesting (at least it is for me!) to analyze the
things that we do out of thoughtless habit.

------
SaltwaterC
<http://i41.tinypic.com/20uwsg3.jpg>

However, this one has some points:
<http://www.blameitonthevoices.com/2009/03/great-debate.html>

